# Garage door opener dead?



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

A garage door is heavy, so be careful, but with the opener disconnected from the door, open and close the door manually. You should be able to move it with minimal effort, and it should stay fully open and fully closed on its' own. If not, have the springs adjusted or replaced by a local garage door company. Check the rollers, track, etc., to make sure that nothing is binding. Check the opener itself, with no load, does the trolley move? Any sign of binding? Does it have a shear pin or expendable drive gear? (I have seen some that were so quiet that you would not know the motor was running when it was disconnected from the unit.) Does the motor have a reset?


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I was able to close/open manually no problem. There is a button on the opener, I don't know what it does, but it might be a reset, so I pressed it. Nothing. Also unplugged and plugged back in. That was yesterday.

Today, for fun I went to test it, and it works now. Weird. lol

There's a saying in IT: Leave a problem long enough, and it fixes itself. :laughing:


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

if the sensors near the floor are out of alignment or not working the door wont go down unless you hold the button on the wall. have you tried that?
if the sensors are aligned correctly there should be a solid light on them. one is usually green and the other amber or yellow. if one is flashing they are not aligned. if no light the sensor probably needs replacing. it could also be the wiring to the sensors so check that before replacing them.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't have any sensors, otherwise I would have suspected that as well.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

sounds like you need an opener. did you check the gears or is it a screw drive. try the company website and see if you can ask questions. i did for mine. turned out it needed a logic board which is what i figured. any chance it could be your wall button?


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll check further if it does it again but for now it seems fine. I'm even thinking it may be a single coil in the motor that is dead and it just so happened it stopped at the right place so that it cannot engage again. Don't think it's the button as I was getting response from the opener.


----------

